# My Flower Shrimp really enjoys hanging around mangrove roots.



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

So here are two pictures of its favourite activity (for some reason I couldn't upload them here).

Test\Edit:


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like a bamboo shrimp.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Looks like a bamboo shrimp.


Those names can be used interchangeably.


----------



## kesler123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice shrimp. Would you know where I can buy some bamboo/flower shrimp?


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

kesler123 said:


> Nice shrimp. Would you know where I can buy some bamboo/flower shrimp?


King Ed might carry a few. I got mine from King Ed two summers ago and now she is big enough to eat :lol:. Very hardy shrimp if you have enough particles in the water column.


----------

